# Dr Who Christmas Special 2012



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2012)

The snow is feeding off your thoughts.

 

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2012...cial-2012---see-new-pictures-from-the-snowmen


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2012)

when is it on?
sure its in the link but i am bone idle


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2012)

2010's has just started.


----------



## Santino (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't think ATOMIC SUPLEX will like it.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 15, 2012)

The snowmen look shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2012)

why is there a sontaran


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> why is there a sontaran


Is he something to do with lizard lady? A butler type or something?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2012)

no christmas dalkeks? christmas is cancelled


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this, I mostly enjoy the christmas specials. Cheers my christmas day up.


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh sometimes the Xmas episode is kind of shite though. Don't get me wrong, I'm a massive Whovian, and have been for as long as I can remember (I'm not some Johnny-come-lately who is only into modern Who, I've been a devoted follower since the early '70s, been to conventions and all that jazz), and since Dr Who started having a Xmas Day episode and I'm not at all religious I've been referring to Xmas day as Who-mas Day for a few years now, because that is the highlight of the entire thing - but I've never yet seen an Xmas day one and thought 'that was a really good episode', let's get real, it's often kind of a bit shit.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 16, 2012)

Its got Richard E Grant in it - whats not to like


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> whats not to like


richard e grant?


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 16, 2012)

I liked the one with Michael Gambon, the rest have been rubbish


----------



## Santino (Dec 16, 2012)

killer b said:


> richard e grant?


At least it should rule him out from actually being Doctor Who on telly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

Santino said:


> At least it should rule him out from actually being Doctor Who on telly.


didn't work for colin baker


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> didn't work for colin baker


 
Very true, and Colin Baker was the worst Doctor IMO.  That irascible grumpy persona worked for Hartnell, but bloody hell it was irritating when Colin Baker tried to do it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

he is pretty high on my list of least favorite doctors.  although  he is in comnpetition with ecclestone who i just didn't think was very doctor whoish at all.   colin baker was kinda unlikeable  but believable.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I liked the one with Michael Gambon, the rest have been rubbish


With the flying sharks?!   And godawful katherine Jenkins? That was terrible.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 16, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> With the flying sharks?! And godawful katherine Jenkins? That was terrible.


 
It had Michael Gambon, good use of time travel and Dickensian steampunk. It was ok.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I thought was probably one of the best of the recent offerings.

I know, I know, not saying much, etc...

"Halfway through the darkness..."


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought the Victorian cybermen, two doctors thing was better.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 16, 2012)

he he, essentially the fetishisation of Victorian Christmas continues unthwarted


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 16, 2012)

I actually seem to remember thinking last year's wasn't too bad, aside from all that "mother's love" bollocks...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

Epona said:


> Very true, and Colin Baker was the worst Doctor IMO. That irascible grumpy persona worked for Hartnell, but bloody hell it was irritating when Colin Baker tried to do it.


 

we've only got a couple of episodes of hartnell, I bet if they had all of them the grumpy old man act would wear thin pretty quickly


----------



## dessiato (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking forward to it. Don't think I'll get it live here, but will be watching it on whatever I can get it on!


----------



## Firky (Dec 16, 2012)

*grumble dr who is shit*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I thought the Victorian cybermen, two doctors thing was better.


 
i thought that satrted well but  ended badly


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 16, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> With the flying sharks?!   And godawful katherine Jenkins? That was terrible.


Almost my thoughts exactly  , not too keen on the first Tennant one either but I did like last years one it had charm.


----------



## Santino (Dec 16, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> he he, essentially the fetishisation of Victorian Christmas continues unthwarted


Useful in fighting off New York's challenge to become the home of Christmas.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 16, 2012)

I liked the Narnia one with the Ents.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 16, 2012)

ginger_syn said:


> I'm looking forward to this, I mostly enjoy the christmas specials. Cheers my christmas day up.


 


Will be watching for definite


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm gonna pinch the projector from work to watch this on


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 16, 2012)

It's going to be shit. Just like every year. 
. . . but this year I won't be watching it soaked in whiskey and disappointment.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> he is pretty high on my list of least favorite doctors. although he is in comnpetition with ecclestone who i just didn't think was very doctor whoish at all. colin baker was kinda unlikeable but believable.


The CB episodes were written so badly that it's hard to tell if he could have been good or not.
Davison shines against a backdrop of three idiot children who can't act.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 16, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's going to be shit. Just like every year.
> . . . but this year I won't be watching it soaked in whiskey and disappointment.


 
1 out of 2 ain't bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 17, 2012)

fogbat said:


> 1 out of 2 ain't bad.


Just to clarify, I won't be watching it.
I also won't be drinking whiskey.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just to clarify, I won't be watching it.
> I also won't be drinking whisk*e*y.


You'd be better with whisky.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 17, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You'd be better with whisky.


 
Probably. I blame auto American spell check.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/New-Look-TARDIS-Interior-Revealed


----------



## Pingu (Dec 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/New-Look-TARDIS-Interior-Revealed


 

stop.fucking.with.the.tardis.   mmmkay


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 19, 2012)

That looks really good actually

And if I could get away with dressing like that all the time, I would do it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 19, 2012)

All this stuff with telling everyone what's going to happen in advance, posting screenshots and trailers on tinterweb and basically spoilering everything that can be spoilered is really starting to, well, spoil Doctor Who for me. It's not like you can even avoid it. Go on to the BBC homepage to check the weather or the footie and there's a huge banner telling you how big Matt Smith's cock is or something else I don't care about.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 20, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> All this stuff with telling everyone what's going to happen in advance, posting screenshots and trailers on tinterweb and basically spoilering everything that can be spoilered is really starting to, well, spoil Doctor Who for me. It's not like you can even avoid it. Go on to the BBC homepage to check the weather or the footie and there's a huge banner telling you how big Matt Smith's cock is or something else I don't care about.


Billie piper called David tenant David ten inch


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 20, 2012)

Pingu said:


> stop.fucking.with.the.tardis. mmmkay


I think that looks much better, the steampunk version was ridiculous.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> I think that looks much better, the steampunk version was ridiculous.


 
Init, much more old school this one. And by the looks of it, a fair bit cheaper to make which hopefully means they're got more money to spend on monsters


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> That looks really good actually
> 
> And if I could get away with dressing like that all the time, I would do it


I wear a fez now.  Fezes are cool.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 20, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> richard e grant?



Booooooooo


----------



## kittyP (Dec 20, 2012)

Has it been on yet?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Has it been on yet?


No.  It's on on Christmas Day at 5.15pm on BBC1.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 20, 2012)

Did oyu know the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy has an entry on Daleks?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=aWn_1yOFpfU&feature=endscreen


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 21, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I wear a fez now. Fezes are cool.


 
Except what he's wearing there IS cool, whereas fezzes are tainted by Tommy Cooper and episodes of Poirot set in Turkey


----------



## emanymton (Dec 22, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Except what he's wearing there IS cool, whereas fezzes are tainted by Tommy Cooper and episodes of Poirot set in Turkey


 

Are you saying Tommy Cooper isn't cool?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

best christmas episode for years. New tardis looks awesome. 'Winter is Coming' lol, GoT


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2012)

Thought it was a bit dull.


----------



## gnoriac (Dec 25, 2012)

Better than the other xmas specials but still a bit naff at times. Richard E Grant was superb, wish he'd got the job as the last incarnation of the Master instead of that bloke off some other programme who played him like a pub thug.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2012)

I liked the ensemble aspect, and lizard lady plus wife are always good, I just didn't really care about anything that was going on and there was little in the way of atmosphere.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> best christmas episode for years. New tardis looks awesome.


 
With DC on this, far better than recent Xmas ones. Loved it


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

You mean jon simms who played him as a Master unhinged by countless regenerations and with a frantic edge that darkly mirrored tennants enthusiasm? pah. He was the master for the doctor, same as delgado was suited to pertwee


----------



## Manter (Dec 25, 2012)

I liked it, apart from the northerner Perving over Clara.

Not sure why autocorrect thought that was capital p Perving....


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 25, 2012)

I really enjoyed that, quite a bit darker than the other Xmas specials. The whole Clara/Oswin thing is intriguing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 25, 2012)

gnoriac said:


> Better than the other xmas specials but still a bit naff at times. *Richard E Grant was superb, wish he'd got the job as the last incarnation of the Master* instead of that bloke off some other programme who played him like a pub thug.


 
Agreeing! (bolded bit)


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> I liked it, apart from *the northerner* Perving over Clara.
> 
> Not sure why autocorrect thought that was capital p Perving....


 

You mean matt smith? he's an hours drive north of the m25 by birth, hes not northern. Proper northern doctor was ecclestone


----------



## Manter (Dec 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> You mean matt smith? he's an hours drive north of the m25 by birth, hes not northern. Proper northern doctor was ecclestone


No, the northerner I live with!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> No, the northerner I live with!


 

oh, fair enough, was feeling slightly impugned there.


----------



## Manter (Dec 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, fair enough, was feeling slightly impugned there.




I was watching it with my Northerner muttering in the background about how attractive she was, and how he reckons brunettes are often better looking than blondes....


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Theres nothing worse than saps who fawn over the pretty companions :I loved you Karen:


Comedy Sontaran worked out well imo, I thought he would be shit but his inappropriate militarism provided comic relief ably


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Comedy Sontaran worked out well imo, I thought he would be shit but his inappropriate militarism provided comic relief ably


 
It was maybe a surfeit of Christmas spirits, but Strax made me laugh more often than not. Who would have thought a comedy Sontaran would work? He'll need to be used sparingly though.


----------



## JTG (Dec 25, 2012)

St Pauls was looking particularly lovely in the outdoor scenes 

Didn't really follow any of the plot tbh, busy


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 25, 2012)

Just seen it on iPlayer. Loved it. That is all


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

it was a fairly simple affair- the psychic snow could not for anything except mirrors of conscious beings. Doc called it a parasite but it was more of a symbiotic thing. Fighting the snow knocked Doc out of his self imposed isolationist stance and he reconnected with the dalek-girl from earlier in the year. Richard E Grant ended up dying which was not even a little bit christmas imo, christmas means chance for redemption but I suppose someone has to cark it.

The new companion displayed the astonishing power of being able to pass as borgois when she was secretely a prole. She kissed the doctor at one point.

fin


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 25, 2012)

... and Moffat writes another one-dimensional, aggressively-flirtatious female character. beyond boring now and becoming properly annoying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

3. although one was technically silurian.


----------



## secret squirrel (Dec 25, 2012)

Just watched it for the first time with friends and Love it


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 25, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> ... and Moffat writes another one-dimensional, aggressively-flirtatious female character. beyond boring now and becoming properly annoying.


 
Disagree about 'one-dimensional', but I see where you're coming from. I think


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> ... and Moffat writes another one-dimensional, aggressively-flirtatious female character. beyond boring now and becoming properly annoying.


Yeah, while I am not immune to Ms. Oswin's charms it is becoming something of a dull conceit. Rag tag bunch of non-humans FTW (although you do need some kind of expoistion device for the audience...).


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 25, 2012)

Listen to the bah-humbs. 

That was one of the best xmas Dr Whos.   Good comedy, good one-liners, in fact there was a good word, never mind a one-liner!  "Pond"  was clever.

And I liked the Tardis as well, so there.


----------



## aqua (Dec 25, 2012)

oh god, it had to happen, I fancy one of Dr Who's companions


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 25, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> ... and Moffat writes another one-dimensional, aggressively-flirtatious female character. beyond boring now and becoming properly annoying.


She's pretty hot though 

Best Xmas special ever, really enjoyed it.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought it was pretty poor and I've always enjoyed them until now. Snowmen aren't scary and never will be, she was one dimensional and the whole thing felt very formulaic, (I know it's a formula anyway but this one had no spark).

Disappointed. 

The trailers for the new series looked good though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 25, 2012)

Tears of a family on Christmas Eve? Ugh. Hope Oswin remains an elusive presence, appearing in a different historically appropriate but not overly high cut bodice each time, with the bulk of the world-saving stuff left to the Doc and his plucky potato sidekick.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 25, 2012)

It's going to become a bit "oh no, they killed Kenny!" isn't it?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 25, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> It's going to become a bit "oh no, they killed Rory!" isn't it?


 
Quite.


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 26, 2012)

That was a great Christmas episode, my favourite so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2012)

Humm I wonder if I player works here?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2012)

Rats. It seems not. Radio only.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 26, 2012)

You may already know this but AFAIK you can subscribe to iPlayer if you're abroad, my dad used to do it in Ireland. Not sure of cost.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 26, 2012)

that was ok.  not great.  

it would have worked better if they didn't show the transformed snowmen fully.  kept them faceless then  cut away.  the transformed ones were a bit goofy.

i did love  grants   scenery chewing towards the end.

the new tardis looks great.  just  wish the roundels  were a bit more pronounced. 

also  will they stop making the assistant  a sorta love intrest.  fucking annoying now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 26, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I really enjoyed that, quite a bit darker than the other Xmas specials. The whole Clara/Oswin thing is intriguing.


 
it could be interesting  or or could  end up being  "it's all timey wimey lol"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 26, 2012)

also liked the  reference to  the yeti story


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Web_of_Fear


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't watch it, can someone give me a run down? 
Or a link to where I can watch it.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 26, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't watch it, can someone give me a run down?
> Or a link to where I can watch it.


Where are you? Bbc America are showing it right now!
And again in two hours time


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 26, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> also liked the reference to the yeti story
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Web_of_Fear


 Yes, I'm surprised nobody else got it. All the talk of "intelligence" and those abominable snowmen, well, once the Tube map came out, I yelled "ha!" and had the missus telling me to calm down


----------



## dessiato (Dec 26, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't watch it, can someone give me a run down?
> Or a link to where I can watch it.


It is possible to download it, although this would be in breach of the copyright laws, and would, therefore, be illegal. There are many sites that offer this illegal download service. A search on google for, say, pirate, would bring up such sites.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thought it was good - certainly a lot better than some previous Xmas specials.

And did anyone notice that they've brought back the old tradition of the Doctor's face being in the title sequence?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

yep, I was impressed by the new title sequence. Its a relief that they've toned the Tardis interiors steampunk vibe down to acceptable levels- without having gone too far and reproduced Davidson era white lab sterility


----------



## Kuso (Dec 26, 2012)

Loved it, love the new titles. Can't wait to see how the whole Clara/ Oswin thing plays out. Was in stitches a few times, especially the bow tie/ 'it's cooler' bit.  Not too keen on the new look TARDIS though, but it'll probably grow on me tbf.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 26, 2012)

Its smaller on the outside


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes there some genuine lol moments.

"Hello, I'm a lizard woman from the dawn of time and this is my wife".


----------



## FiFi (Dec 26, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Yes there some genuine lol moments.
> 
> "Hello, I'm a lizard woman from the dawn of time and this is my wife".


Is it too much to hope for a spin off series of lizard lady and her wife?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 26, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't watch it, can someone give me a run down?



Kid builds talking snowman.
50 years later the kid is Richard E Grant who kills people to hide the secret of his talking snow.
Doctor meets woman. He doesn't want to save the universe any more.
Woman displays spunky qualities.
Oh go on then I'll start saving the universe again then.
Add a couple of alien cameos here and there.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 26, 2012)

FiFi said:


> Is it too much to hope for a spin off series of lizard lady and her wife?


 
They'll be reappearing during the series if the teaser is to be believed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

the most distressing thing was seeing how aged Richard E Grant ha become


----------



## Balbi (Dec 26, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Kid builds talking snowman.
> 50 years later the kid is Richard E Grant who kills people to hide the secret of his talking snow.
> Doctor meets woman. He doesn't want to save the universe any more.
> Woman displays spunky qualities.
> ...



Sherlock reference including pastiche of Sherlock series music.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 26, 2012)

It was fun enough but the plot made absolutely no sense, don't bother trying to explain it, it made no sense. And I stick by what I said before, the snowmen looked crap. 

I was a little disappointed at the end as I had thought we were going to have a completely different type of companion. Instead of a spunky young woman from modern day UK it looked like we might get a spunky young woman from Victorian age UK instead, but it would appear not.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 26, 2012)

I enjoyed it, far more than the last 2 years Xmas specials , great acting , the story wasn't amazing but the characters made it. 

Also nicely intrigued by Oswin, and she is very aesthetically pleasing .

Oh and it was funny without beig slapstick .


----------



## dessiato (Dec 26, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> I enjoyed it, far more than the last 2 years Xmas specials , great acting , the story wasn't amazing but the characters made it.
> 
> Also nicely intrigued by Oswin, and she is very aesthetically pleasing .
> 
> Oh and it was funny without beig slapstick .


About to re-watch the Asylum of the Daleks to see how she fits in to this and the new series.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's Commander Strax singing some Christmas Carols:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p012ytxy


----------



## fogbat (Dec 26, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Yes there some genuine lol moments.
> 
> "Hello, I'm a lizard woman from the dawn of time and this is my wife".


So many quotable lines from this episode.

Plot made no sense, but I didn't really care. Enjoyed it far more than some of the other recent Christmas specials.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 26, 2012)

dessiato said:


> About to re-watch the Asylum of the Daleks to see how she fits in to this and the new series.


She's Kenny.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2012)

She's Rory, surely?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 26, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> She's Rory, surely?


Soufflé girl, a dalek.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 26, 2012)

Camomile was making a deaths-per-episode comparison, I suspect.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kuso said:


> Its smaller on the outside


Which wasn't a first, It wasn't even a first for a Christmas special. Have the writers even watched the programme?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 26, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't watch it, can someone give me a run down?
> Or a link to where I can watch it.


1channel.ch? Tubeplus.me?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Camomile was making a deaths-per-episode comparison, I suspect.


he he, this. I didn't think she was actually Rory 

Although if that turns out to be the twist I'm totally claiming it


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 26, 2012)

CNT36 said:


> Which wasn't a first, It wasn't even a first for a Christmas special. Have the writers even watched the programme?


 
What's the other Christmas special the script used "smaller on the outside" rather than "bigger on the inside"? I've only seen them once each, so can't place it.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 26, 2012)

We enjoyed - one of the better Xmas specials, quite a few having been a disappointment. I think it was nicely character-led, and it'll be interesting to see a companion who has her own 'mythos arc', as gsv put it. Let's put it this way, it whets the appetite for the next series nicely.

I too hope to see more of Vastra and Jenny. Not least because we named our cat after the former.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 26, 2012)

Watching it again, straax is fantastic, he should be the next companion!

Ah shit oswins back on screen , so perhaps not


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 26, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> Watching it again, straax is fantastic, he should be the next companion!
> 
> Ah shit oswins back on screen , so perhaps not


I really want to see more of Straax.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 26, 2012)

The Doctor treats him appallingly. I'd like to see Straax rebel.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

It did occur to me that there should be a face off between the three gentic/machine enhanced warrior races. Cyberman vs dalek vs sontar-ha


this might have already happened (five doctors? when Borusa was nicking warriors from all over space and time and pitting them against each other?) but that was old who which I have affection for, but the sontarans in particular looked shit back then.


its coming up to Who's 60th soon iirc so they should do this. Make it a 3 Doctors special as well, northener teams up with Hamlet and my old school fellow to face this tripart menace


----------



## Santino (Dec 26, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> It did occur to me that there should be a face off between the three gentic/machine enhanced warrior races. Cyberman vs dalek vs sontar-ha
> 
> 
> this might have already happened (five doctors? when Borusa was nicking warriors from all over space and time and pitting them against each other?) but that was old who which I have affection for, but the sontarans in particular looked shit back then.
> ...


You've nicked this off my treatment for a Five Doctors special also featuring McGann during the final moment of the Time War and a mysterious future Doctor who's actually the Master or the Valeyard or something and must be defeated.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Where are you? Bbc America are showing it right now!
> And again in two hours time


I am in Japan, can I watch BBC america there? Has nobody you tubed it?


----------



## spitfire (Dec 26, 2012)

Straax was definitely the highlight for me.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 27, 2012)

stuff_it 





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am in Japan, can I watch BBC america there? Has nobody you tubed it?


posted a couple of links to places hosting it, a few posts back


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> stuff_it
> posted a couple of links to places hosting it, a few posts back


I can't download, it would have to be live streaming.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 27, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't download, it would have to be live streaming.


those links are to streaming sites


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> those links are to streaming sites


Gah, ok. 
I have had a look back and I can't find them for some reason. 
It does not help that I am on the worlds slowest computer.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 27, 2012)

How could he forget the Yetis in the underground? But then he is 1,000 years old now and the Troughton doc was 450 so that's a lot of time to forget something and much has happened to him since then.

Smith seems to have given the GI the idea to base its next invasion in the London Underground, so leading on to Web Of Fear. Oops!

It took me a while to work out what GI meant and that this was a Great Intelligence / Abominable Snowmen story. I'd heard they were bringing them back but I was expecting sphere-controlled furry robots again.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 27, 2012)

can someone fill me in on this yeti/tube map stuff?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2012)

The worlds slowest computer can't even stream. It's taken five minutes of pause to load up the the first line of dialogue.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Ah ballbags. Somehow chrome has shut down the streaming site and told me I am stealing by watching dr who. 
Well I think that's what it said, it was all Japanesey but had a picture of a robber and wot not.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> can someone fill me in on this yeti/tube map stuff?


Troughton story Web Of Fear. GI makes its second attempt to Take Over The World with robot yeti lurking in the LU. First appearance of the Brig (Colonel Lethbridge-Stewart before his promotion). 1 episode in BBC archives, photo/audio reconstruction available on torrents.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 27, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah ballbags. Somehow chrome has shut down the streaming site and told me I am stealing by watching dr who.
> Well I think that's what it said, it was all Japanesey but had a picture of a robber and wot not.


http://www.sockshare.com/file/BCAB9C690C4B6145

click continue as free user


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2012)

Done. 
Shit magic tears ending. 
I suppose the woman dying a lot is sort of interesting. 

I like the new back to basics titles and tardis interior.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 27, 2012)

Its been properly puzzling me how the whole Oswin thing is gonna work, when's the new series on so I can see if my theories are right?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 27, 2012)

April...

Don't know if its been mentioned but on Clara's grave her date of birth was 23rd nov 1963. That's the date of the first transmission of dr who, which leads nicely up to the 50th anniversary next year.....


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 27, 2012)

1863, surely?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ah you're right I'm chatting rubbish , but I blame that on being ill


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2012)

I enjoyed it more than any recent xmas special. Straax was proper hilarious, and the first few minutes with the worm had me doing the whole actual laugh out loud guffawing stuff. Oswin was far less objectionable than she was in the dalek episode, although I really wish they'd knock the whole 'I want to get into your pants, gotta have some love shit going on' stuff on the head now. I tentatively agree about her being drawn from the same 'Moffatt's Big Book of How to Write Strong Female Characters' - although like I said, it did seem less overt in this episode than in her first one. He's also shit at writing men, although it seems to go hand-in-hand with his views on women. The dad who didn't know how to deal with kids, for example. I loved Richard E Grant, if only for his perpetual grumpy look.

It was similar in so many ways to the shark episode. Grumpy old Victorian man made bitter and angry and twisted by a fucked up childhood, has some weird machine that fucks people over with its mystical precipitation, he cries and is emotionally broken, and there's even another frozen woman. The family crying at Christmas thing was cheesy as all hell, but I forgive him that because this is a feel-good family/kid Christmas show after all. I liked the twist with Clara being deaded twice. I dislike, however, the trend of making the companions the entire fucking plot. I want the companions just to be some people who end up accompanying the doctor around for a bit, and perhaps through the course of their travels they become great, or awesome, or do something excellent, but I don't want them to already be some kind of special, weird, important plot device before we've even started. The show should be about the doctor and the cool stuff he sees and does, not about the companion and the doctor running around trying to work them out. Perhaps that's okay once in a while, but it's becoming a trend.

I loved the new title music, but the jury's still out on the new TARDIS interior. I want Ten's interior back. I liked that.

Moffatt still isn't as good at explaining why 11 would be all angry and angst-ridden as Davies was with 10. When 10 acted emo I could understand why, because Davies wrote it into the show all the way along, and made it believable. When 11 gets all angry and sullen, I feel both confused as to why (it doesn't match the personality he displays the rest of the time) and really couldn't give a shit, because Moffatt has done such a good job of making the show about the doctor's companions that I don't feel any connection to 11 at all. Smith acts brilliantly, and I like him a lot, but I couldn't give a shit about the doctor as a character at the moment.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 27, 2012)

Cloo said:


> I too hope to see more of Vastra and Jenny. *Not least because we named our cat after the former*.


 
Our cats (3) have Star Trek names!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 27, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The Doctor treats him appallingly. I'd like to see Straax rebel.


 
That would provide a very interesting episode! 

Could easily happen in the new series too, if Straax features much at all ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2012)

More of this, please!


----------



## Cloo (Dec 27, 2012)

I am a lizard woman from the dawn of time and this is my wife.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 27, 2012)

We are being softened up for a spin-off series, _The Paternoster Gang,_ featuring the Vastras and Straax. It will be shit.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 27, 2012)

Cloo said:


> I am a lizard woman from the dawn of time and this is my wife.


I already quoted that line.


----------



## rich! (Dec 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> we've only got a couple of episodes of hartnell, I bet if they had all of them the grumpy old man act would wear thin pretty quickly


have a small hard drive of everything from when I had bird flu. don't ask.... 

(if you're in n lodnol, that is)...


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> we've only got a couple of episodes of hartnell, I bet if they had all of them the grumpy old man act would wear thin pretty quickly


I've seen all the Hartnells including the reconstructions and he does mellow out quite a bit after the first series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I enjoyed it more than any recent xmas special. Straax was proper hilarious, and the first few minutes with the worm had me doing the whole actual laugh out loud guffawing stuff. Oswin was far less objectionable than she was in the dalek episode, although I really wish they'd knock the whole 'I want to get into your pants, gotta have some love shit going on' stuff on the head now. I tentatively agree about her being drawn from the same 'Moffatt's Big Book of How to Write Strong Female Characters' - although like I said, it did seem less overt in this episode than in her first one. He's also shit at writing men, although it seems to go hand-in-hand with his views on women. The dad who didn't know how to deal with kids, for example. I loved Richard E Grant, if only for his perpetual grumpy look.
> 
> It was similar in so many ways to the shark episode. Grumpy old Victorian man made bitter and angry and twisted by a fucked up childhood, has some weird machine that fucks people over with its mystical precipitation, he cries and is emotionally broken, and there's even another frozen woman. The family crying at Christmas thing was cheesy as all hell, but I forgive him that because this is a feel-good family/kid Christmas show after all. I liked the twist with Clara being deaded twice. I dislike, however, the trend of making the companions the entire fucking plot. I want the companions just to be some people who end up accompanying the doctor around for a bit, and perhaps through the course of their travels they become great, or awesome, or do something excellent, but I don't want them to already be some kind of special, weird, important plot device before we've even started. The show should be about the doctor and the cool stuff he sees and does, not about the companion and the doctor running around trying to work them out. Perhaps that's okay once in a while, but it's becoming a trend.
> 
> ...


 


that rests with the character not as number whatever but as ongoing. The doctor has always veered like a bipolar puppy between anger and angst or manic excitement. Its part of the pattern. Ne face, new tardis interior. Same baggage. You don't lose those memories just cos you got a new body. Hence occaisonal fits of dark rage and angst amidst the 'hello, jelly baby, check my bow tie bitches' etc


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought the Doctors behavior towards Straxx was appalling.  He was a horrible racist bully.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 28, 2012)

having now watched the xmas special 3 times, I love it even more, and I'm even liking the new TARDIS more, apart from the spiny things round the middle, above the controls.  though I'm totally hooked on who anyway.

so how you reckon this season is gonna play out?  I know there's been quite a few love interests, rose- but she fell for him and it was a gradual thing.  martha deffo though again it was her for him. donnna, nope.  amy, hmmmm, mixed vibes there with the whole rory thing.  this time round it seems to be him that's fallen for her (perhaps only though because she's *impossible* and he's intrigued, but I think there's more to it).

My wild speculation is that he's gonna end up meeting her throughout time (and space, possibly), same girl but different life but she'll keep dying, slipping out of his grasp.  Then they'll get it together for a short while then some huge catastrophic event sends her backwards in his timeline (weeping angels) and because of timey wimey stuff and not being able to cross his own time stream he won't be able to do anything about it.  (but then she didn't recognise him either in asylum of the daleks, because he made them forget about him?)

i dunno, I'm pretty baked and it seems plausible to me anyway.  New series looks ace, can't wait.  when's it on? summer?

oh, and not directly related, but anyone else think amy and rory were worthy of a 2 part departure?


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 28, 2012)

I do,  its my favourite two parter.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 28, 2012)

He's married.  He can't be off having other love interests and snogging girls.  

Oh, and that was completely gratuitous.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 28, 2012)

When the 1996 TV movie came out there was a big fuss over The Doctor kissing his assistant. Now he's snogging  everyone, even members of the same sex!


----------



## Pingu (Dec 28, 2012)

now then... I normally love the Dr Who christmas specials but just couldnt get into this one. Even my nephew who is the Walter of the Dr Who world (see muppet movie if confused) said it wasnt very good.

wil watch it again thouhg just to make sure it wasnt a combination of being too full and present opening that was to blame


----------



## agricola (Dec 28, 2012)

Watched it, didnt like it, and that falling off the cloud thing was just stupid on a whole variety of levels.


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 28, 2012)

Can't believe they said 'Winter is coming' (twice).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 28, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought the Doctors behavior towards Straxx was appalling. He was a horrible racist bully.


 
Yeah he was a bit wasn't he? It all seemed very unnecessary, but maybe they were trying to illustrate that the Doctor with no companion turns into a bit of a tosspot. Either way, it's a show for kids and the hero shouldn't be a bully.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

its a sontaran, fuck it /racism


----------



## fogbat (Dec 28, 2012)

The apartment block where the Angels farmed people in The Angels Take Manhattan was called Winter Quay. Clue?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Can't believe they said 'Winter is coming' (twice).


 

that has to be geek in joking


----------



## Kuso (Dec 28, 2012)

ginger_syn said:


> I do, its my favourite two parter.


 
they didn't get a 2 parter though, that's what I was trying to say- they should have done!


----------



## Kuso (Dec 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> He's married. He can't be off having other love interests and snogging girls.
> 
> Oh, and that was completely gratuitous.


 
forgot he's married actually, but surely with the two different timelines going in opposite directions we won't be seeing much of River, any time see's her it'll be earlier and earlier (for her) in their relationship.  Wonder if we'll ever get to the see the episode where he gives her the sonic screwdriver that allows her to be saved in the library.  Isn't she dead anyway..? timey wimey, head melting


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 29, 2012)

Kuso said:


> they didn't get a 2 parter though, that's what I was trying to say- they should have done!


I'd do a facepalm smilie but can't for some reason. What makes it worse is that I've watched it recently


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Can't believe they said 'Winter is coming' (twice).





DotCommunist said:


> that has to be geek in joking


what the fact that the actor who plays oswin is dating the dude from GoT?


----------



## Epona (Dec 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> we've only got a couple of episodes of hartnell, I bet if they had all of them the grumpy old man act would wear thin pretty quickly


 
"only got a couple of episodes of Hartnell" is, I'm sorry, and no offence intended, bullshit.  Yes there are some episodes missing, but there is a fair amount of Hartnell stuff, most of it in fact, that is complete and watchable - I've seen it myself recently on one of my "watch all of it from the beginning" drives (which I do every so often).  Troughton suffers far more from missing episodes.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 29, 2012)

ginger_syn said:


> I'd do a facepalm smilie but can't for some reason. What makes it worse is that I've watched it recently


 
 There's one for you. They deffo should have had a two parter, if only because the angels are the best bad guys in it!


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 29, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> What's the other Christmas special the script used "smaller on the outside" rather than "bigger on the inside"? I've only seen them once each, so can't place it.


Runaway bride. Donna appears inside the Tardis so sees the outside after.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2012)

I enjoyed the Christmas episode.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 30, 2012)

You can't be racist to a Sontaran! Speciesist maybe...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 2, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> You can't be racist to a Sontaran! Speciesist maybe...


 
Is it racist to say all Sontarans look the same?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2013)

krtek a houby said:


> Is it racist to say all Sontarans look the same?


 
They don't, some sontarans are much uglier than others.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2013)

watched it again and.. nope cant get into this one


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 3, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> They don't, some sontarans are much uglier than others.


slytheen, surely?


----------

